# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Nokia Update, New XGOLD 113 Support Added. RSA verification and more

## yassin55

*zZ-Key Nokia Update, New XGOLD 113 Support Added. RSA verification and more* 
zZ-NkTool V0.072 Released.  *Are you ready for more???*    *What New* *Added New Infineon XGOLD 113 Support for LBF.* * Models Supported:* * --------------------* * 100, 1000 (RH-130)* * 100.1 (RH-131)* * 101, 1010 (RM-769)* * --------------------*  * Improved RSA verification reading LOG for LBF in ALL SL3*  * Improved Autodetection for Infineon XGOLD 102/110 15 or 20 digits NCK.* * Improved Autodetection for Infineon XGOLD110 New Security 15 or 20 digits NCK.*  * Improved Autodetection for Infineon XGOLD113 15 or 20 digits NCK.* * Improved Autodetection for Infineon XGOLD213 15 or 20 digits NCK.* * Minor Details fixed.*  
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards* * zZ-Team*

----------

